# Fish Brother Tip Ups.



## Camobuff (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone have some of these that they want to get rid of?


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Never saw that kind. Interesting. They must work well if your looking for more


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I now someone that was some. Used some on higgins....once.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw them on MOOD one time. I'm pretty sure they were invented and made in Michigan.


----------



## Camobuff (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes they are made in Michigan. The only place i can find them is in Houghton Lake. Looks like i may need to just take a road trip. I think they are a great functional product that packs away nicely. Just not sure why they don't carry them anywhere else.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Discontinued at most sites, but they show them here, but when you try to purchase it leads to a dead link
http://outdoorprostore.com/fish-brothers-tip-up.html


----------



## Camobuff (Oct 5, 2004)

scooter_trasher said:


> Discontinued at most sites, but they show them here, but when you try to purchase it leads to a dead link
> http://outdoorprostore.com/fish-brothers-tip-up.html


Yeah its been like that for years.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Camobuff said:


> . I think they are a great functional product that packs away nicely. Just not sure why they don't carry them anywhere else.


Most likely because they didn't sell well, looks like you can only get 1 set in a bucket, whereas standard tip-ups, beaver creek style, or round frabil style you can fit a bunch in a bucket


----------



## HonestJoe (Feb 27, 2015)

I have that tip up set and really like it. I bought it in Caseville, MI years ago at Walsh's gun and tackle. Two tip ups in one that has its own case. Packs easily and the only thing I've ever had to replace is the fishing line. Great to see others like the product. I use mine on saginaw bay mainly for walleye and have had great success.


----------



## Camobuff (Oct 5, 2004)

scooter_trasher said:


> Most likely because they didn't sell well, looks like you can only get 1 set in a bucket, whereas standard tip-ups, beaver creek style, or round frabil style you can fit a bunch in a bucket


There are 2 in each self contained case. you could probibly fit 5 or 6 cases in a bucket (10 or 12 tip-ups). From what I understand they were a Michigan company out of Tustin. They were more popular 10-15 years ago.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

will they fit flush and stack in a bucket, it doesn't look like it in their pic , point is probably moot if they are in still business they aren't marketing them, you may see them pop up on ebay here and there


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty sure they went out of business last year, thread saying they were done and I knew people buying the last ones from brenners in grand rapids...i got my two sets from lymans....buddy said he got some from a website this winter shipped to him. No idea where.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnglerAndy (Dec 7, 2014)

Would be super easy to make your own out of old broken tip ups


----------

